# USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds



## Akmorph

This is the error I get on my Asus A8V Deluxe board. It was working fine a few hours ago, when I had it on the test bench. Now I put it in the case and hook everything back up , boot it up and right after Post it gives me this message. Asus has not returned my phone calls or my emails and for some reason im not really shocked.

Motherboard : Asus A8V Deluxe
Bios : 1017
CPU : AMD 64 3700+


Has anyone ever encountered this error ? or know how to bypass it ? 

Thank you in advance

Daniel


----------



## qldit

Good Afternoon Akmorph, I would be very smartly removing the M/B and trying it on the bench once again.
I would be suspicious of the earthing tabs on the rear removeable escutcheon plate in the case interfering with the M/B sockets or something along those lines.
I sounds like some mounting problem may otherwise be involved.
qldit.


----------



## Alex Ethridge

About all boards now have USB terminals that can be connected directly to the case's front panel. About all the wires I've seen for these front panel connections are loose and could  be connected in the wrong order.

Be sure yours are correct.

Of course, if you had no device connected to one of these USB terminals on the front panel, it wouldn't be the source of your problem even if you did wire it up wrong.


----------



## Akmorph

Thanks guys.. 

I looked at alot of message boards that night and it seems that this came with the 1017 BIOS Upgrade for the Asus A8N Deluxe Board. I ended up rolling my bios drivers back to 1015 and the pc has been working fine since then.

Im guessing that since so many people were having an issue with this after that update that its not my pc and something dealing with that upgrade.

Either way the pc works and is back in the gaming world once again.

Thank you for your assistance and knowledge.


----------



## qldit

Good Morning Akmorph, thanks for the update, that is most interesting.
Well done with the fix!
There are several cases recently where buggy BIOSes were involved.
It is a worry!
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Corarsis

Sorry for a stupid question but how would I go about setting my bios drivers back to 1015 without being able to get past the USB Over Current Status Detected?


----------



## funkykitten

Hi there, i see you posted the forum message below, did you get an answer anywhere because i have the same problem and dont know how to roll back the bios or fix the problem!

any help much appreciated,

Thanks,

Clive.



your message:
Sorry for a stupid question but how would I go about setting my bios drivers back to 1015 without being able to get past the USB Over Current Status Detected?


----------



## Rich-M

Download the bios flash to a bootable floppy disk and boot to it and flash the bios that way.
If you say you have no floppy drive, well that's another reason to have one is all. I fail to believe how many pc's are built today without them, and for what to save $4-5.
You two should also post your questions as a new post so as not to dilute this one.


----------



## Alex Ethridge

funkykitten,

Posting your e-mail address naked and in the open on a web page is an invitation to spam disaster. After years of bliss, someone did my father-in-law that "favor" and after about three months, he was up to about 200 a day and in six months, about 375.

We had to change his address.


----------



## seekermeister

Akmorph said:


> Asus has not returned my phone calls or my emails and for some reason im not really shocked.


Despite the fact that Asus has a reputation for superior MBs, their tech support is far from superior. I have tried more than once to get a response from them on issues, but when I did get one at all, it was nothing more than a stonewall. My next motherboard will not be an Asus.


----------



## Akmorph

Rich-M said:


> Download the bios flash to a bootable floppy disk and boot to it and flash the bios that way.
> If you say you have no floppy drive, well that's another reason to have one is all. I fail to believe how many pc's are built today without them, and for what to save $4-5.
> You two should also post your questions as a new post so as not to dilute this one.


I totally agree.. I wouldnt build a pc without one these days .. Although I use other excuses .. such as a MITSUMI USB2.0 & FDD DIGITAL CARD READER FA404A/404M It has a usb as well as a memory card reader built right into it. Talk about convenience and quality rolled into 1


----------



## uEDarkShadow

Rich-M said:


> Download the bios flash to a bootable floppy disk and boot to it and flash the bios that way.
> If you say you have no floppy drive, well that's another reason to have one is all. I fail to believe how many pc's are built today without them, and for what to save $4-5.
> You two should also post your questions as a new post so as not to dilute this one.


Even downloading to a boot-up floppy, I still can't manage to get past the error. It occurs during POST after the harddrive detection. I am actually having the same issue with a different motherboard, Asus P5L-MX. I've so far built about 50 computers with this motherboard, this is the first one acting up. Not really sure what to do with it. Like I said the boot-disk can't bootup because the error occurs before it. Any help is appreciated greatly


----------



## repairapc

The Asus board that came to me had 4 jumper settings to allow wake on USB.

Pins 1-2 = +5V (normal set-up)
Pins 2-3 = +5VSB (wake on LAN) - check PSU rating for 5VSB

2 of the four jumpers were missing so no 5V supply. Hence in this case not "Over current" at all.

Anyway check your manual/motherboard for these jumper settings. You will need to have a jumper on each one be it pin 1-2 or 2-3.


----------



## thethiago

I just registered to say that I went trougth a lot of Websites to find my answer for this same problem and I'm here to tell what was actually my problem.

I used the Asus EZ Flash from BIOS to update it to the latest BIOS (still beta - 1201) and the problem was not solved. Left it this way.

I tried removing the motherboard from the case, and yet no solution.

My problem was that a USBPWR jumper was MISSING. YES, that's correct. There were only three of the four jumpers needed for USBPWR on the motherboard. The problem was solved as soon as I correctly jumpered it.

Took me a while to figure that, I hope it helps someone.


Just to add: My motherboard is a P5VD2 - VM (P5VD2-VM)


----------



## Jvad

I tried unplugging things from all my USB ports, going into the bios, and incessantly restarting my computer but the thing that fixed it for me was simply turning off the power switch on the back of my power supply until the lights on the motherboard turned off then turning the switch back on and booting up the computer. It works fine now.


----------



## hudey123

Holy Cow!

thethiago! Jvad! You guys are godsends!

I built a new computer for my mom with an Asus P5L-VM 1394 motherboard. I got it all set up and installed all of the software on it for her, took it down to her house (220 miles away), and had forgotten to try to get her memory card reader working. Plugged it in to the open USB connector (it only fits one way!), and WHAM... I started get the USB Over Current error and could not get back in to the computer. I couldn't figure it out, and wound up bringing the computer back home with me.

I left it sitting powered off for the last two weeks and finally tonight tried to get it back online. Tried a floppy and a USB key to boot to and flash the BIOS, but no use, the error prevented any kind of booting to external devices. I got online to start working on a return to ASUS and decided to do a Google search for the error one more time, and came across this post.

I shut down the computer, turned off the power supply switch in the back and waited for the light on the MB to go out. Then I got out the manual and searched for the USB power jumpers. There was one up near the LAN connector, and it had a jumper on it in the default position. Then I found another one, the USBPW56 connector down next to the CMOS battery... lo and behold IT HAD NO JUMPER! I searched my scrap heap, found an old jumper I had saved and stuck it on in the default pin 1-2 positon.

HALLELUJAH! Boot back up to Windows XP no problem!

Thank you so much for posting here and helping me to solve this problem. I was 12 hours away from requesting a replacement from ASUS!

I'm now a TechGuy forums member and I'll be sure to make a contribution to it because I found my solution here.

Thanks!

Hudey13


----------



## cmarqua1

I had the same error with a brand new P5B-MX board with nothing by the memory and processed plugged in. I called ASUS and the tech I spoke to said it was a grounding issue. I took the board out and started it up while holding it. It worked. When I put it back in, same error. When I pulled it back out, I realized I had extra standoffs on the case, one was directly underneath the back USB slots. Took the standoff out and everything works just fine.


----------



## ParadoxNL

Problem described:
One moment the pc works fine, the next (boot):

*USB Over Current Status Detected.
THE PC WILL BE SHUT DOWN IN 15 SECONDS!!*

Well i`v read a view posts in English,Dutch and German.
The problem is no one actually has a definitive answer of solution.
i do..

I opened up my computer case
checked the cables, are they all connected in the proper way.

I unpluged my USB cables that power the front USB connectors.
Booted my pc up, worked FINE!

Repluged that same connector, and i got the message again.
Problem solved, partially, cause now i`m 2 USB ports down.. but o well.

I registered to this forum to post the answer for everyone that searches for the error on google.

Please make this a sticky!

goodluck !

ps. dont forget to memorize how the cables where connected before you unplug them


----------



## hudey123

Paradox, I posted my solution to this problem in a previous post.

The problem was that ASUS forgot to put a default jumper on the pins for one of my USB connectors. 

Check all of the USB power connectors on your motherboard and make sure that they have a jumper on them in the default position (you can find the positions in your motherboard manual). You might find that one doesn't have the jumper on it and adding the jumper will bring your other 2 USB ports back to life.

Hudey123


----------



## b0bb4n

I have the same problem and i have a Asus m2n-e SLI motherboard and i get this when i start the computer.



> Warning!!! USB device over current detected!!! Please remove over-current USB device!!! System will shutdown in 20 seconds!!!


And im pretty sure i have all the jumpers on the default positions and i have looked in the manual. I even tried to change the jumpers to 2-3 pin instead but then the computer didnt boot up at all. Hope someone can helpt me i have had sooo much problems with computers latly so i just want to get things working soon.


----------



## ParadoxNL

Try disconnecting the front (if you have any) ports from the mobo.
if the problem presists plug them back in, and unplug the back usb ports of your pc.
try to localize the problem that way. you cant unplug them all becouse the pc needs te have a keyboard connected, else it wont work at all.:up: 

If its not in the hardware, you might have the problem becouse of faulty bios firmware.
For now, look @ the hardware.

ps. what other problems did/do you have with your pc.


----------



## ParadoxNL

hudey123 said:


> Paradox, I posted my solution to this problem in a previous post.
> 
> The problem was that ASUS forgot to put a default jumper on the pins for one of my USB connectors.
> 
> Check all of the USB power connectors on your motherboard and make sure that they have a jumper on them in the default position (you can find the positions in your motherboard manual). You might find that one doesn't have the jumper on it and adding the jumper will bring your other 2 USB ports back to life.
> 
> Hudey123


Aaah ok, well i must have over read it :S
Well, thanks for the heads-up.

question tho...
If it is in the jumper settings the problem should occur the first time you boot up.
My problem came after almost a whole year without any problems..
never touched the BIOS firmware eighter..
So it had to be hardware failure..

im i right?


----------



## tsberry901

You will get the above message if your BIOS settings are incorrect. (For example, if you turn off USB support while the devices are connected.) To fix the problem, clear your CMOS and reboot then set your BIOS correctly.


----------



## henryli

2 days ago I bought a new Asus motherboard F5GC-MX/1333 and other parts to assemble a desktop. it worked fine in the first day, then the second day I downloaded some microsoft updates, then it started to have the "USB device over current status detected, ...shut down.." exactly the same as all of yours. 

I came to this forum, and realised the "over current" is key problem. I remember "over current" in electronics was usually due to wrongly connecting the positive pole of the power supply to the negative pole socket, and negative pole to positive pole socket.

Then I realised when I assembled this desktop and m/b, my partner said all those 3 small black connectors (Reset SW, HD LED, Pwr LED) from the front panels's wire should be facing front (the face with words on it should face opposite to the m/b). However, I didn't follow him because I think all white wires should be ground wire or negative pole (cathode). There is no instruction from Asus motherboard instruction manual about this. I plugged in those 3 small black connectors based on my own judge. Then it proves it's wrong. 

After one day I finally got this automatic shut-down error. Then I recall what my partner said, and then re-plug one of the black connector, the "Reset SW", with its word side facing out. THEN I GOT BACK to WINDOWS XP, it can boot now, no problem!!

I think for me this is an anode/cathode power supply problem, if anode be plugged into cathode, it will create OVER CURRENT, then the motherboard will protect itself and shut the computer down. This is why the error in my computer occured.


----------



## Jolyonwebster

I had the same problem with my Asus AV8 after updating the bios to the latest version from the Asus website. 

After playing around with the jumpers for a day I started removing things that werent required. To cut a long story short I removed 2 GB of ram, leaving my machine with 2 GB, my system started fine. After playing around with different memory configurations I came to the conclusion that I was better of restoring the old Bios version.

Hope this helps.

Jo


----------



## jomacbub

Hi guys,

obviously - I have the same problem - I have done all that has been suggested by previous posts, and to no avail - I'm out of ideas and not sure how to deal with it now.

this machine is only 4 months old - are there any other ways I get passed this issue - aprt from the posts that are already up???

some one get back to me when time permits - I will get back later tonight to see what answers you guys come up with.

many thanks


----------



## repairapc

In my previous post I noted that this problem was caused in my case by some of the USBPWR jumpers that select between 5V & 5VSB were missing. This suggests that ASUS are testing the 5V Voltage (not the current) is within range. Hence the problem is likely related to the PSU and how much power is being drawn from it.

So I suggest the following likely problems (when the jumpers are not missing).

1) Too many things plugged in to USB ports (obvious really). Unplug all USB devices and try again. If it works one or more device is faulty or you have too many drawing power from one USB port. Its possible they might all work if you move the devices around!

2) Another faulty component that is causing the 5V line to drop - disconnect everything and try with just your video card and one memory DIMM. Preferably if available try replacement video or memory. In particular if you have a half decent 3d video card try a cheap old PCI card as these will draw far fewer amps from your PSU (see 3b).

3) PSU problem either
a) Faulty
b) Not powerful enough for the system - which in a new system usually means its underrated - in older systems they are "tired" and/or the system has built up extra resistance over time and therefore presents a greater load.
It's possible in case b) that you might be able to use the USBPWR jumpers to switch some of the USB ports to use the 5VSB power line instead of the 5V power line (or less likely vice versa). This might be enough to put the voltage back into the acceptable range and the system might work - however your system might not be all that stable if your PSU is this close to its maximum performance.
You could check the voltage with a volt meter if you have one and know how to use it. You can use this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX to see where you should test.
If you need a better PSU check the current ratings that are on the side of your current PSU and buy something with higher values particularly for the 5V line. Remember that the values are manufacturer figures - cheap ones are often vastly overstated.

4) A motherboard fault presumably affecting the 5V power.

5) A power short to earth - unlikely as I don't think it would start up your screen in this case.

6) A combination of the above.

If you have a significantly better PSU available and all the USBPWR jumpers are in place a simple first test would be to swap the PSU and give it a go.


----------



## jomacbub

repairapc said:


> In my previous post I noted that this problem was caused in my case by some of the USBPWR jumpers that select between 5V & 5VSB were missing. This suggests that ASUS are testing the 5V Voltage (not the current) is within range. Hence the problem is likely related to the PSU and how much power is being drawn from it.
> 
> So I suggest the following likely problems (when the jumpers are not missing).
> 
> 1) Too many things plugged in to USB ports (obvious really). Unplug all USB devices and try again. If it works one or more device is faulty or you have too many drawing power from one USB port. Its possible they might all work if you move the devices around!
> 
> 2) Another faulty component that is causing the 5V line to drop - disconnect everything and try with just your video card and one memory DIMM. Preferably if available try replacement video or memory. In particular if you have a half decent 3d video card try a cheap old PCI card as these will draw far fewer amps from your PSU (see 3b).
> 
> 3) PSU problem either
> a) Faulty
> b) Not powerful enough for the system - which in a new system usually means its underrated - in older systems they are "tired" and/or the system has built up extra resistance over time and therefore presents a greater load.
> It's possible in case b) that you might be able to use the USBPWR jumpers to switch some of the USB ports to use the 5VSB power line instead of the 5V power line (or less likely vice versa). This might be enough to put the voltage back into the acceptable range and the system might work - however your system might not be all that stable if your PSU is this close to its maximum performance.
> You could check the voltage with a volt meter if you have one and know how to use it. You can use this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX to see where you should test.
> If you need a better PSU check the current ratings that are on the side of your current PSU and buy something with higher values particularly for the 5V line. Remember that the values are manufacturer figures - cheap ones are often vastly overstated.
> 
> 4) A motherboard fault presumably affecting the 5V power.
> 
> 5) A power short to earth - unlikely as I don't think it would start up your screen in this case.
> 
> 6) A combination of the above.
> 
> If you have a significantly better PSU available and all the USBPWR jumpers are in place a simple first test would be to swap the PSU and give it a go.


Thanks you for your reply, I have ruled out the PSU as I have a 450W packing a punch for that matter, I will how every look into some of the combination as stated above, although I have done most of them not so much in that order.

I have never used the front USB ports, nor do I want to - so I would be more then happy just to get rid of them - but removing this from the mobo had no advers effect on this on screen msg.

Just last night I'm also get a "No signal" on my screen - seems like , the more I play with this machine, the messy it gets to play with.

I'll come back tomorrow and let you know what the out come is, I'm even tempted to rebuild with another Mobo in place.

thanks again


----------



## colsanders

i have that same message with my Asus M2N-VM DVI(over current problem)
i finished loading the install files for windows, reset cmos, now im stuck with this problem, i have no usb devices connected,
my pc did freak when i put this new mobo and processor in, but that happens almost all the time, please help

i put in an AMD 3800+ X2 and 2GB of ADATA RAM DDR2 800


----------



## hudey123

I had this problem even when no USB devices were connected. Did you check all of your USB power connectors on the motherboard to make sure that they have a pin on them in the default location? This should be labeled in your MB manual...

Also, post your computer specs, you might have an underpowered power supply...


----------



## colsanders

AMD 3800+ X2
2GB DDR2 800
Asus M2N-VM DVI
Nvidia 6150 (intergrated Graphics)

I used to have a 7600gt agp, but im gona sell it on ebay to get money for an 8800gt


----------



## Zeustheman

I have had this exact problem with my new PC i just built, however I can get into the BIOS and i have not updated anything at all. It just boots up and shows the POST message after showing ASUS, and then bam.....USB over-current device blah blah blah remove usb system shut down in x seconds. I want to try updating the BIOS but im not real sure on how to do that, can anyone tell me?


----------



## mtrinidad

Thanks you for this post. I'm glad I ventured out in this direction. Prior to this, I looked at 3-4 boards as well but wasn't so fortunate there.

+1 to repairapc for the post.

For me, it was a GPU upgrade that prompted this error. I'm using an ASUS P5L-MX and upgraded my 7300GT 256MB video card to the 8800GT one. As soon as I came to the point when I had the card and power cables plugged I got this error. I couldn't find any solution to the problem since it occured after POST.

Luckily I found the USB jumpers on the board and saw that the USBPW5678 had no jumper. Plugged a jumper and set it to pin 1-2 and restarted. That did it.

Thanks!


----------



## eremus77

Hi!
I found this site when I looked for this message "USB over current detected...
My power supply got a short circuit and I smelt a nasty smell of burned cables.
I bought a new power supply and was afraid if anything else went down.
And indeed, after connecting the new power supply I got this message.
It was not the error with bios, because before that everything worked fine.
It must have been motherboard I thought. But I gave myself the last chance. I disconnected everything, took it on the bench and again connected. And it began to work!!!
So maybe there is some kind of current left in some way in things, I don't know.

asus m2n-e
amd athlon 64 3200+


----------



## Skipper1975

I, too, have had the pleasure to meet this message! 

I had connected a USB device during a boot session, and then the message showed up... I wasn't even able to access the BIOS!
I tried to unplug, at first just one, and then all USB devices incl. my USB keyboard... and rebooted...

Nothing happened... the message showed up again! 

Then I "Googled" the phrase "USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds", and I found an advice to take out the MoBo's battery for approx. 15 minutes, so I did that, plugged in the battery and rebooted with only my monitor, USB keyboard and mouse... now I was able to access the BIOS!  

When I logged on to Windows I plugged all my previously installed USB devices and, finally, the new one, and now popped up a message, that the USB had an "overload"... so I unplugged it again, reset the USB (after a Windows request), rebooted, and then plugged in an "empty" USB port (the port right next to was also empty)

And now everything works just fine! 

So be careful not to plug in new USB devices before you've been logged on to Windows!


----------



## Nickuk1987

Hi I have a similar problem but its to do with the media card reader I installed recently. When I attached it to the mobo it came up with the USB Over Current warning. When I removed it it worked fine. How will I be able to fix this problem?


----------



## useruser

Some people asked how to downgrade the BIOS while circumventing the USB Over Current Status Detected message, here's how:

- take the CMOS battery out of the computer (or clear CMOS with CMOS jumper).

- unplug the power cord from the computer

- wait about 30 seconds for all power to discharge from the motherboard

- make sure the computer has a floppy disk drive installed

- have your bootable floppy disk with the BIOS downgrade ready and insert it in the floppy disk drive.

- boot computer

- a message to select either "Press F1 to run setup" or "Press F2 to load defaults and continue" ---> *CHOOSE PRESS F2 !!!*

- the computer will boot the floppy drive without chocking on the dreaded over current message which locks your computer.

Note: that is how I got rid of the over current message, by downgrading my BIOS on my ASUS A8V motherboard to version 0219.

Snafaru


----------



## thekecmaster

I'm building a computer for the first time, & I was able to get the machine turned on, but then the message "USB over current status detected, computer will shut down in 15 seconds." appears

FYI, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131275
is the link to the motherboard I purchased, the ASUS P5K PRO LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard

I know that the first time someone suggested checking all the jumpers on the motherboard, but I am very new at this. What does a jumper look like?, & where again should I look for them?


----------



## repairapc

The jumpers are described in the manual under USBPWRnn.

They are little bits of plastic that slide onto metal pins on the motherboard. You may have a broken USB device so unplug all USB devices and try again this includes front USB ports that have nothing connected.

See post 3-DeC-2007 and work your way through it.


----------



## celicagt

Many thanks thethiago my motherboard ( asus p5pl2-e ) was also missing a jumper on one the the usbpwr jumpers, so not booting. Added a jumper and problem now solved.


----------



## dschalau

*USB Over Current Status Detected, Computer will shut down in 15 seconds*

I had this notification on my screen when I turned it on, All you need to do is open up the tower and trace the wires that are connected to your usb ports on either the front or back of the tower. You may have a defective usb that has the metal prongs touching each other or the sides of the usb port (as was the problem with mine). When you trace the wire follow it to you board and it should have a quick detach on it and just remove it. Then try to restart.


----------



## titan1971

Alas, same problem here.

This is my fathers PC, and I am house sitting for him. Last night, was listening to videos on Youtube on his system, no issues.

This morning, I go to put my 8800GT in his system to perform some testing, and voila, I get this over current error. Exasperated, I have searched these forums, and others for a solution. I have moderate PC knowledge, so many of these "fixes" were not outside of my ability.

Up until this post, I have:

1. Removed the CMOS battery for 15 minutes and reinstalled. I now have a CMOS checksum error also.

2. I did coincedentally find a jumper floating around in the bottom of the tower. This motherboard ( P5L-MX ), has 3 areas for USB Power. One is the default 1234, up near the top of the mobo. the second is in between the two PCI slots, label interestingly enough WIFI/USBPWR56. The last is by the botom of the motherboard, which is labeled USBPWR78 and connects to the front USB panel on the tower. I reconnected this stray jumper to 5/6 in the 1-2, 2-3, and 3-4 positions to no avail. The weird thing about that series of jumper pins, is that it is a 5x4 setup. I lost my manual ( argh ), and parallel to the 5 pins it says WIFI. Parallel to the 4 pins, it says USBPWR56. That bottom row is where I tried the jumper configurations. I tried removing the front panel USB wires ( USBPWR78 ) that go to the motherboard as well. I tried also playing with the USBPWR12 in different jumper configs as well. None of these attempt got rid of the error message.

3. I put his video card back in, and took mine out, no go on that attempt.

4. I downloaded an earlier bios revision and hooked up a floppy drive and a disk with bootable files on it. I used the method a gentleman listed above to get past the error by hitting F2. Everytime i hit F2 in that spot, it takes me to the error beeps and the message immediately. That being said, I cannot flash the bios to an earlier revision. The current revision I am using, is the one that came with the board, 1004.


I am so frustrated, that I am about to just buy a new damned board. I can get the same board for $35 new. It irks me that the simple switch of a video card, with safety precautions taken, could lead to such an issue. 

Here is hoping that one of you techs can lead me to a solution that can help me before i go down that route. I did disconnect all of the USB devices except the mouse as well. My father has a 250GB extrnal HDD, and while it isnt connected, I notice that post seems to want to look for USB mass storage devices to which it finds 0.

I am using one stick of PC-5300 OCZ Ram as well. I had both 2GB stick in dual channel mode, but I took one out for testing, and it was working fine last night with the one stick.

Please help.


----------



## hudey123

Can you give me the motherboard make and model?


----------



## titan1971

It is above in my post, the Asus P5L-MX.

I have also recently tried booting up with the motherboard being out of the tower, to be sure that it wasnt a grounding issue with something touching the back of the mobo.

I just thought of something also. About a month ago, I got an error message on my fathers PC, saying something along the lines of "USB device power issue, device failed, etc etc"....I am not sure of the exact vernacular.


----------



## hudey123

You should have both USBPWR connectors jumpered in the default 1&2 position. Have you tried that, and made sure to remove the power and let all of the latent power leach out of the board?


----------



## titan1971

I thought it was odd that a jumper could have fallen off of the pins for USBPWR56. Apparently, that is only jumpered when you have an external USB hub being added internally.

I now have the jumper off of the pins for USBPWR56, as I have no additional internal hub hubs added. For reference however, I did indeed try a reboot or two with those pins jumpered for pins 1/2.

I tried leaving the board unpowered, and with the CMOS battery out for 15 minutes. I would think that would be enough time for the latent power to leech out of the board? Or do you suggest more time than that?

A friend of mine suggested that I try to boot into safe mode to maybe help troubleshoot, and the minute i hit F8, I get the double beep and the error message as well.

It seems I get that message after the post says "Initializing USB controllers"....


----------



## hudey123

Yeah, I think that would be long enough to drain the power.

Have you downloaded the manual from ASUS web site? I would download it (in the Support section) and check out all of the motherboard jumpers and the default positions for them, and get a jumper on all of the default locations.

Then I would use the Clear RTC RAM jumper to default the CMOS. This is the CLRTC jumper - take out the power cable, remove the on-board battery, take the CLRTC jumper off of pins 1/2 and put it on 2/3 for about 15 seconds. Then take it off and put it back on 1/2. Reconnect battery, plug it in, and try again.

Hopefully you can figure it out. The mobo I was working on just needed a 1/2 jumper pin on the second USBPWR connector, and that simple solution solved the problem.


----------



## titan1971

Just tried what you suggested, and now i get 3 beeps and 3 error messages.

2 CMOS errors ( config, time ) and the USB over current detection error. 

Boggles me what the heck could be causing this out of the blue.


The absolute only thing I haven't tried, is reverting the BIOS firmware to an earlier version, and of course I cannot try it, because even with a bootable disk, it gives me the error message before the floppy can actuate.

I find it odd that it may be the BIOS firmware, as it has been running this Version 1004 since March without a hiccup.


----------



## hudey123

Do you have another power supply you could try? That's the only other thing I can think of (BIOS version seems a million to one longshot to me).


----------



## titan1971

I do, maybe i could try it.

I might ask however, how would a power supply be the culprit?

It seemed to work fine for 7 months without issue...


----------



## hudey123

It's just a step that I would take if I were in the same situation. Since the issue is a power issue, I would just try swapping the supply to make sure it's not the problem.

Since I've had this problem and fixed it by just replacing a jumper, I would be totally against buying a new motherboard in this situation because I had fixed the problem before without any lingering effects. So I'd just keep trying to replace components with spares to see if it has any effect.

I know, not a very scientific approach, but it's worked for me in the past.


----------



## titan1971

Ahhh gotcha.

Well I will try that in about 30 minutes and see what happens. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## titan1971

Update:

Well, guess I fit the role of the town moron.

Upon finding a schematic of my motherboard, I didnt notice that there was an actual set of jumper pins right next to the PCI-E slot. I don't know HOW I missed them.

Anyhow, once I looked, it said: USBPWR5678. Odd because there is another set of pins that says that also. Anyhow, it makes sense. Once I took out his vid card to pop in the 8800, I must habe dislodged the jumper, as I did indeed find it on the floor of the tower 5 minutes later.

Long story short, I popped the jumped into THIS set of pins, and it boots to Windows, I am estatic.

Now the question is, do I still try to put my 8800 back into his system now!?!? /evilgrin ......

Thanks again for your help, much apreciated.


----------



## hudey123

As long as it meets the specs for the power supply it requires I don't see how it can hurt.

Glad you found the problem!


----------



## DrenDor

I had this exact error message myself right after rebuilding my main PC. Turned out I had my 2 case USB cables (2 single row strips) installed backwards. Upon turning them around my PC went back to working normally.

So be careful installing USB cables that are NOT the double row ones with the missing pin to show what way they go.


----------



## RedGiant

Ahh you guys have given me much hope. I have had my first PC for almost a year now, and I unplugged the speakers 4 nights ago to take somewhere. Well I guess I must have moved up my case enough to loosen one of these jumpers. 

It worked fine when I unplugged the speakers, and plugged them back in. I then shutdown my PC for the night and this problem arose the next morning.

Also 2 weeks ago my 2GB thumb drive was in the front/side USB port and I carelessly pulled my dresser drawer out and it hit the thumb drive, which bent the ports. . . . but they still worked after. It sounds like the combination of my two events is what did it.

I will post back when I get to try this out. Thanks!


----------



## iframe

USB Over Current Status Detected = Get a new mobo mate.
Well if its stil under warenty dont go flashing it ..
Just send it in and get a new one or a repaired one.


----------



## RedGiant

Thanks for the speedy response to my post. I did get it fixed, but I didn't have any trouble with Jumpers like I was reading. 

My problem was the 2 ports on the fron/side I had damaged. The plastic piece dividing the two ports was pushed all the way into the pins. This was the culprit, because all I did was straighten it out. They still work, but they are much more sensitive so I don't see myself using them anymore. 

Thanks for the great info!


----------

